
WordPress 5.0 Release Candidate - izietto
https://wordpress.org/news/2018/11/wordpress-5-0-release-candidate/
======
arkitaip
Having tested Gutenberg in the past months, I'm not sure it's ready to be the
default editor and it's not because bugs or that it constitutes a major UI
change that will take time to get used to.

My problem is that the underlying cognitive model that Gutenberg uses - blocks
that can be used like lego to create more rich content - makes writing, just
writing, more difficult than ever. It's so easy to get lost in creating and
fiddling with blocks. Also, blocks hide so much of the underlying HTML, making
troubleshooting content issues more difficult. The classic editor hade the
same problem in visual mode but at least we could easily turn to HTML mode to
debug issues.

~~~
bovermyer
You could always check out ClassicPress or calmPress. Both are forks of
WordPress intended to maintain-and-improve the old way of doing things.

